# CBD Oil



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone here tried this for their dogs (or themselves for that matter)?


I know a couple of people who are using CBD oil for various issues with their dogs. I just ordered some to try with Peeves for his noise anxiety issues. I think I may try it for my joint pain too.


----------



## ChristinaLucia (Feb 1, 2018)

We used CBD Oil capsules and treats for our Standard with DM. She had a lot of anxiety and had trouble sleeping at night before we started giving her CBD oil. Would highly recommend trying it.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I used CBD oil for 3 months while my chiropractor was treating a particularily difficult, stubborn and painful shoulder injury. He had attended a seminar during which it was explained that the CBD oil helps "redirect" some electrical impluses from the brain through the nervous system and thus promotes healing. I was at my wits end with this injury and the pain was often overwhelming. The oils seemed to help the healing process get back on track and gradually gain relief. I felt that it gave me the relief I needed for the healing to go forward. The results are gradual and very subtle, but it did the trick. 

There were times when the Dr. could not work on me because the pain was so great, with the pain relief he was able to do the necessary adjustments and physical therapy and I have a functioning shoulder again! Not sure if I would be at this stage without the CBD oil.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A friend of ours is using it in conjunction with usual protocols for Parkinson’s tremors.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Are there any peer reviewed journal articles on CBD oil for the purpose you want to use it?

What are the side effects, contraindications etc?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My niece uses CBD oil to help with side side effects of chemo therapy and lately I've been researching it's uses for my COPD ..........still researching though.........but some swear it helps!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar there is some research on use of CBD to treat various anxiety disorders in people. It does seem that there is evidence of acute use benefits, but that there needs to be more research on its long term use. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4604171/


For Peeves I would be using it for his thunder storm anxiety, so acute use.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Are there any peer reviewed journal articles on CBD oil for the purpose you want to use it?
> 
> What are the side effects, contraindications etc?


I found this article on the Skeptvet blog. There is more research on CBD oil in pets forthcoming. 

Presentation on Cannabis for Pets | The SkeptVet


----------



## hannahpants (Jun 7, 2018)

I have a bottle of it but haven't tried it w Hannah yet. She has significant separation anxiety, especially when she can't be right near me or if I go somewhere. 

I do have a CBD vape pen with no tobacco, etc. The one I have uses the organic CBD oil in it as well. I use it to help with my anxiety. 




lily cd re said:


> Skylar there is some research on use of CBD to treat various anxiety disorders in people. It does seem that there is evidence of acute use benefits, but that there needs to be more research on its long term use. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4604171/
> 
> 
> For Peeves I would be using it for his thunder storm anxiety, so acute use.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hannahpants said:


> I have a bottle of it but haven't tried it w *Hannah* yet. She has significant separation anxiety, especially when she can't be right near me or if I go somewhere.
> 
> I do have a CBD vape pen with no tobacco, etc. The one I have uses the organic CBD oil in it as well. I use it to help with my anxiety.



Thanks for your input, but I have a question for you. Isn't Hannah a puppy? I would try training on this before using a pharmacological intervention. Peeves is almost ten years old and has a long history of noise phobias that have not been responsive to counter conditioning.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, I am so naive I didn't even know what CBD oil was! Had to look it up 
Sounds promising.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Catherine, i am beginning to think this is the 'next big thing" in dogs. Lots of talk on "Dogs naturally" about many uses besides anxiety. I would assume you used "Rescue remedy" at some point?

All the recent "grain free" leads to DCM,peas,pea protein leads to DCM chatter has my head spinning trying to find food,treats -then I think how my 1st dog,mpoo,lived to 17 on what today is 'oh,no,yuck!" food,and I raised IWs to 11-12 yrs,whippets to 15-17 yrs on I don't even remember,but certainly not up to today's standards food-and how magnets,turmeric,etc are miracles to some and do diddly for my aches and pains...and I step back and take a deep breath.

all that being said,it never hurts to try!

Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have used Rescue Remedy, but the last time we had fireworks and thunder together it didn't seem to help Peeves too much. Thundershirt doesn't do much for him either so time to try something else. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have never been able to figure out if Rescue Remedy does anything at all. I can see no difference, either in my dog, or me. 
Have others had luck?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rescue Remedy has been very beneficial for all of our dogs for various anxiety situations, but last weekend there were fireworks followed closely by huge thunder and RR didn't cut it, which is why I am interested in trying CBD oil.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Catherine - may I ask what vendor you ordered your CBD from? I get a lot of spam emails for CBD and don't trust them - really don't need any more spam and am afraid if I tried to order from them, I would be swamped. I'd like to try CBD and see if it helps with my anxiety. Thanks.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Haven’t had much luck with Rescue Remedy.

Recently tried CBD for both the dogs and myself. 

For the dogs: I wanted to use it at an agility trial with Lily because sometimes she goes off the rails, and zooms in a trial. So I gave her some before an agility practice to try it out. It seemed to make her lose her edge, her “zippiness and spunk” and I didn’t like that. Based on her response in practice, I decided not to use it for trials and just deal with her occasional zoomies. However, it did seem to have a relaxing effect on her, and I plan to try it with Max for his noise phobia- he currently gets Trazadone to deal with fireworks and the like.

For me: It was calming, and pleasant. However, like Lily’s response, I felt slower. Certainly fine for most tasks, but not sure I would want it on board in a situation where I had to make quick decisions. 

I bought mine at a local place that sources it from an independent farm in Vermont. The dogs I ordered from Blue bird Botanicahttp://https://bluebirdbotanicals.com/product-category/animals/ls.


----------



## Dramama (Jun 19, 2018)

Holistichempcompany.com

It is supposed to help with migraines. I trust the health store that sells this brand. 

It does taste pretty awful. Maybe a dog would find it pleasant, but I sure don't.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Astas Mom I ordered from here. https://www.lazarusnaturals.com/ They were recommended to me by a local friend who also has an anxious dog. I like that they titrate to standards and test for contaminants.


Carolinek thank you for your insights about your Lily and CBD taking too much edge off for trials. I am mostly interested in it for Peeves and noise. A recent terrible night of fireworks and thunder soon after saw no relief from Rescue Remedy which has normally been very helpful for him.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm CarolineK, that link didn't work for me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki said:


> Hmm CarolineK, that link didn't work for me.



kontiki it didn't work for me either. See if this does. https://bluebirdbotanicals.com/


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes Lily, that worked! Thanks, I thought there was something wrong with my computer.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dramama said:


> Holistichempcompany.com
> 
> It is supposed to help with migraines. I trust the health store that sells this brand.
> 
> It does taste pretty awful. Maybe a dog would find it pleasant, but I sure don't.


It does taste pretty awful, and of course is oily, but I can put up with that if I get the right results. I did not know it worked for migraines....sorry you have those too. I am lucky that my chiropractor fixed 50 yrs of migraines for me....no more!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry about the link Kontiki, and thanks for correcting Catherine. Good luck in your search!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> I am lucky that my chiropractor fixed 50 yrs of migraines for me...


Hey, me too! The one that 'fixed' me by adjusting the bones in my skull was an amazing Chiropractor. I now only get one or two headaches a year, often related to having a bit too much wine


----------



## Dramama (Jun 19, 2018)

Viking Queen and Kontiki, am so glad to hear some migraine victory stories! Thank you! They are very encouraging! I really wish chiropractic had worked for me. There is always hope. Even though I've found a good bit of relief elsewhere, there is room for improvement and CBD oil does need a better try than I have given it. 

I just got an article about it via email today from consumer reports. Great timing. The article came out earlier this month. Maybe you've read it, but if not, it is very thorough and worth the time. 

https://www.consumerreports.org/mar...=email&utm_campaign=20180724_cromc_engagewkly

Catherine, I may get some Lazarus Naturals flavorless CBD tincture (and try a more potent form than the hemp I was taking). Great thread. And yes, even if there was no getting around the flavor, it would be worth it. Just thought it fair warning so one could have a treat ready (for human or canine).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got home from class and see the CBD oil came today! There is a weather forecast from hell for Peeves in the works with thunder storms possible tonight, tomorrow all day, Thursday and on into Friday. I know it may take some titrating and loading dose work to see if it works for him, but we will start tomorrow. This poor dog needs a break. Both he and I are having lots of allergic symptoms. My nose is running like a faucet and his is horribly stuffed. I wish I could teach him to blow his nose. I think it has taken the edge off his appetite too since he hasn't been eating too well this week. We are cooking hamburgers for him and he likes those, but I can't afford to keep giving him burgers, need him to eat chicken (at about half the price and a pound of meat a day his normal portion).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I added a dose of CBD to Peeves breakfast this morning and he ate nearly everything so I think he really got the full dose. It is supposed to be stormy here today so maybe we will be able to evaluate its effects for him.


I tasted the version I gave Peeves and found it not to be very flavored at all. I gave him the regular potency tincture and it is green like hemp oil.


I also ordered a high potency tincture. It is clear and also doesn't taste like anything (but it is labeled as unflavored). I took one low dose for myself so I can evaluate whether it has any particular effects to watch for with Peeves and to see if it does anything for my chronic pain in my joints. Nothing to report so far.


----------



## Dramama (Jun 19, 2018)

Catherine, 
How is Peeves? Have you had any thunderstorms yet? How did he do?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dramama said:


> Catherine,
> How is Peeves? Have you had any thunderstorms yet? How did he do?





Thanks for asking. He is not showing any odd reactions which is good, but we haven't actually had any thunder since I started him. I will up date as we go along. I think tomorrow may not be too good.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

I hope it gives him some relief. Keep us posted!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

spicandspan said:


> I hope it gives him some relief. Keep us posted!



We gave a dose about 45 minutes ago and the radar is looking very colorful so we should have our first chance to test this evening. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We had thunder last night and Peeves slept through it all! I hope this is really a lasting answer for him. Our weather is supposed to remain unsettled, so I think we will be able to test further this week. We are thrilled.


----------



## ChristinaLucia (Feb 1, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> We had thunder last night and Peeves slept through it all! I hope this is really a lasting answer for him. Our weather is supposed to remain unsettled, so I think we will be able to test further this week. We are thrilled.


Hopefully you found a good solution!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Perhaps reviving a thread here. The NYT had an article about CBD oil over the weekend. There are many ongoing human health studies. There is a caution about purity/concentration of commercial products, similar to cautions about the same in dietary supplements. Also, they mention that CBD oil is a class 1 drug (according to DEA). I kinda wondered about this. I live in a state that also hasn't legalized recreational marijuana. The article states that the federal government isn't interested in chasing down consumers.

There were exciting claims from users.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

_Cannabis_ is on Schedule I because of the THC content, not the CBD content, but yes being on schedule 1 does complicate the research story. Low THC content hemp products are legal in all 50 states and many other countries. Hopefully data will accumulate to a sufficient body of proof to take it off schedule 1 to make it easier to access for the purpose of among other things ongoing research and medical use for people and animals.


As a follow up on how things are going a few weeks ago we had a line of T'storms rip across the island that were strong enough to spawn a small tornado and Peeves slept through it as he did again on Saturday night this past weekend where we also had heavy weather.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The only thing C.B.D. Hemp is F.D.A. approved for is treatment of cancer and seizures everything else is anecdotal. 
The real stuff is expensive and without extra additives and available through prescription from your vet. 
Yes I used it for my sweet Beatrice who had cancer and it made her life better.

So no I wouldn't use CBD hemp oil for anything but what is approved for.
Everyone wants a quick or inexpensive fix, or since it's precieved as all natural that it must be good.
You might do your pet a disservice


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@twyla I think the post above yours is spam and reported it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> @twyla I think the post above yours is spam and reported it.


Yep, spam.  I’ve cleaned it up, and I’ll lock this old thread.


----------

